# Well...I hit 100k today



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hit 100k today and the DIC said time to replace the timing belt. What are the opinions regarding replacing the timing belt, water pump, idler etc at this point?? Is it necessary to do this asap or is waiting ok? My car runs perfectly and I plan on keeping it a while yet. Thanks...moto


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MOTO13 said:


> Hit 100k today and the DIC said time to replace the timing belt. What are the opinions regarding replacing the timing belt, water pump, idler etc at this point?? Is it necessary to do this asap or is waiting ok? My car runs perfectly and I plan on keeping it a while yet. Thanks...moto


It’s a interference motor that’s sold in only 15k cars nation wide. I’d do it ASAP and not chance it. The video walkthroughs actually show you all you need, even for DIY it’s not too hard.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah, the dealer wants $1,500 to do the work. Belt, pump, tensioner, labor etc...


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

Typically there is going to be a safety factor involved with repairs like this. The book might say 100K but you should still be fine driving it some more and then doing it when you can fit it into your schedule. I had a Saturn Vue previously with the Honda V6 that said to change the belt at 100K, I finally did it at 120K and all was fine.

I would almost guarantee that there is many diesels out there with belts pushing 150K miles or more and not changed. Not saying those drivers are smart, just have gambled for a while at this point.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

MOTO13 said:


> Yeah, the dealer wants $1,500 to do the work. Belt, pump, tensioner, labor etc...


Hmm, that's a bit pricey. I think our dealer did all that for $9XX or so. It was "cheap" enough for me not to have to do it.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MOTO13 said:


> Yeah, the dealer wants $1,500 to do the work. Belt, pump, tensioner, labor etc...


The video actually shows it’s very DIY friendly, surprisingly since the engine isn’t oriented the right way.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Hmm, that's a bit pricey. I think our dealer did all that for $9XX or so. It was "cheap" enough for me not to have to do it.


Sometimes not taking the day off of work, tools and space, and or a rental is worth it


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> Sometimes not taking the day off of work, tools and space, and or a rental is worth it


It really is. I'm fully capable of it (it doesn't seem all that difficult), but since it's my wife's car, it was one of those timing things where it just made sense to have them do it. 

And if they messed up, it was on them, not me. And ultimately, I just didn't really want to.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

MP81 said:


> Hmm, that's a bit pricey. I think our dealer did all that for $9XX or so. It was "cheap" enough for me not to have to do it.


I thought it was friggin cookoo priced. The parts (genuine GM) can't cost more than $450 tops. So that leaves $1,000 for labor? It's a 3-4 hour job for a Chevy mechanic at most. For $900 I'd let them do it. For $1,500, I may have to bust out the wrenches and pay myself.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> It really is. I'm fully capable of it (it doesn't seem all that difficult), but since it's my wife's car, it was one of those timing things where it just made sense to have them do it.
> 
> And if they messed up, it was on them, not me. And ultimately, I just didn't really want to.


I like knowing it’s done right, and if I have the tools and more importantly space I’ll do it. However some jobs I’d rather just let them do it. It’s1k every 100k miles. In 6 years I’ve done 44k miles so 1k every 12 is perfectly ok with me.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

MOTO13 said:


> Yeah, the dealer wants $1,500 to do the work. Belt, pump, tensioner, labor etc...


Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Snipesy said:


> Sounds reasonable to me.


Really, $1500 sounds reasonable?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

MOTO13 said:


> I thought it was friggin cookoo priced. The parts (genuine GM) can't cost more than $450 tops. So that leaves $1,000 for labor? It's a 3-4 hour job for a Chevy mechanic at most. For $900 I'd let them do it. For $1,500, I may have to bust out the wrenches and pay myself.


Just confirmed, cost us $803.21 in October of 2019.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> Sounds reasonable to me.


No for the labor hours on the book and normal dealer hourly rates with parts dep mark ups it’s still way high.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

MOTO13 said:


> Hit 100k today and the DIC said time to replace the timing belt. What are the opinions regarding replacing the timing belt, water pump, idler etc at this point?? Is it necessary to do this asap or is waiting ok? My car runs perfectly and I plan on keeping it a while yet. Thanks...moto


I did mine myself at 125k. I replaced the belt, pump, and the idlers/tensioner. I bought everything on Rock Auto and paid less than the 'timing belt kits' you find online, and got all ACDelco parts. I also bought a tool online for $40 that locks the cam and crankshaft in place so you can't mess it up because fitting the belt back on is pretty hard and the cam turns fairly easy.

A shop in the area wanted about $900 to do everything so $1500 seems a bit high. We've seen others here say dealers normally want around $1200. My GM dealer quoted me like $900 something as well but it was only an estimate and I don't know if they included the pump or not because it was just verbal.

It took me around 8 hours to do it myself over 2 days (and like an hour a 3rd) but I probably could have done it in 4 hours had I not taken a break every 15 minutes.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Well, I called another Chevy dealer. It's the dealer where I originally bought the car new in Waukesha. All GM parts...belt, idler, wtr pump, pulley, complete checkover and labor...$1000.00. Made an appointment for next Tuesday. They'll even provide me a loaner. The service manager said it was just under $700 in parts and $292 for labor. Sooo...I'm just going to bite the bullet and get it done. I still like the car and diesels rule.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

If I recall when we had ours done, it ended up coming in a little below what they quoted.


----------



## radio_davio (Dec 28, 2018)

Dang, I've got 160K and have not done this yet!


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

radio_davio said:


> Dang, I've got 160K and have not done this yet!


Yah I think your gamble more then paid off. Time to cash in the chips before valves get lost.


----------



## Allyzul (Sep 18, 2019)

MOTO13 said:


> Hit 100k today and the DIC said time to replace the timing belt. What are the opinions regarding replacing the timing belt, water pump, idler etc at this point?? Is it necessary to do this asap or is waiting ok? My car runs perfectly and I plan on keeping it a while yet. Thanks...moto


I changed my water pump, Belt, Engine cover valve, Starter and the thermostat housing at 135,457 miles dealership charged me 1,685 dollars. When I had hit 100k I just replaced the water outlet valve, the coolant reservoir, intake manifold and engine cover valve. I had to replace the engine cover valve again due to faulty part.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Allyzul said:


> I changed my water pump, Belt, Engine cover valve, Starter and the thermostat housing at 135,457 miles dealership charged me 1,685 dollars. When I had hit 100k I just replaced the water outlet valve, the coolant reservoir, intake manifold and engine cover valve. I had to replace the engine cover valve again due to faulty part.


You had to replace the valvecover and the intake manifold on a 1st gen Diesel?


----------



## Allyzul (Sep 18, 2019)

MP81 said:


> You had to replace the valvecover and the intake manifold on a 1st gen Diesel?


No, a 2015 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS gasoline. I wish I had a diesel heard they are way better on long trips


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Ha Ha... had a post pulled. LOL LOL LOL


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Well, got the Cruze back after one day. All new timing belt, wtr pump, idler etc...they even gave me a loaner for the day. Just a hair over $1k.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MOTO13 said:


> Well, got the Cruze back after one day. All new timing belt, wtr pump, idler etc...they even gave me a loaner for the day. Just a hair over $1k.


For the 1k at least they gave you a loner. Sure not much but it does save say 100$ rental if you’re working


----------

